# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Timber water feature

## Spelunx

I like the idea of having a timber water feature in the back-yard made from timber.  I was thinking of using either a couple of large slabs I have, they are about 80 years old, and are solid Jarrah.  The other idea is a stack of timber fence pickets, made to look a bit like a stone wall, with the water running down the stack. 
I figured it might be possible, considering there are timber jetties that have been used for years, but don't really know where to start. 
Anyone with experience or advice in this area? 
Would the timber survive with water running over it night and day?  or would it just split and look terrible in a year or two? 
Anyone seen any timber water features that looked good? 
Cheers

----------


## China

I have seen timber water features that a couple of years old and they seem to ok, these are a couple of posts with water bubling out of the top, they are mounted on a wire grid, so they are not sitting in water at the base, as for 80 year old Jarrah slabs being used for a water feature, that would be a horrible crime.

----------


## Spelunx

> I have seen timber water features that a couple of years old and they seem to ok, these are a couple of posts with water bubling out of the top, they are mounted on a wire grid, so they are not sitting in water at the base, as for 80 year old Jarrah slabs being used for a water feature, that would be a horrible crime.

  
Fence posts with water bubbing out the top sounds good.....  I could pick up a few from a mate who owns a farm..... 
The "slabs" are from my Nana's parents dairy down south, I managed to salvage a number of them, some with the original axe cuts still in them!  I have used a couple as bench seats around the garden, and have a few off-cuts left over that I thought would be a nice water feature.  I really want to keep them original, to show them of as they are, not re-cut them and turn them into "New - look" timber, I have some other stuff without axe-strokes that I can re-cut....

----------


## jamc0984

You need H6+ treated timber for submerging in water otherwise it will probably just rot... I think H6 is submerged in water and H7 is salt water ( I may be wrong).

----------


## Boeing777

According to this www.timber.net.au - Treated Timber  
H5 treated for fresh water, H6 for salt water. 
Great idea tho Spelunx definitely keep us informed of your progress.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

It is not only treated timber that will handle water, any class 1 durability hardwood will last for varying periods depending ultimately on the species. 
Satinay can last over 100yrs in salt water. 
It does sound like a waste of good jarrah to me though.

----------

